# this is teamwork:



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Jacopo Guarnieri, second from left, leads a one-two-three finish for Liquigas-Doimo in stage two of the Circuit Franco-Belge.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nice ! 

I bought me a full Liquigas kit, inclusive a pink jersey for low $$$ as a collectable.

I don't know if I would wear it though, even though the color is great for high visibility.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 3, 2003)

Video here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/worldcyclingchannel2#p/u/0/rmrxQc7XI_8

Fast forward to about 6:40...looks like their lead out was too much for everyone else...took 5th as well.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> nice !
> 
> I bought me a full Liquigas kit, inclusive a pink jersey for low $$$ as a collectable.
> 
> I don't know if I would wear it though, even though the color is great for high visibility.


I have their kit and look great in it (like a fat franco p. minus the hair)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd love to see Liquigas on Colnagos or Bianchis....


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW that was freaking cool.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

was the last 1-2-3 domo-farm at 2001 paris-roubaix?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

weltyed said:


> was the last 1-2-3 domo-farm at 2001 paris-roubaix?


no, I know QuickStep pulled one off, and also something like 6 guys in the top 10, at a Wednesday semi-classic one spring not too long ago.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

incredible display of teamwork...Liquigas and Lampre are my 2 fave teams.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Kick butt...go Leekee!


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

If you guys spent any time around Jacopo, you would really like that he won this. Great guy, lots of fun, and really deserving. One of my favourite riders to race with.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Sherpa23 said:


> If you guys spent any time around Jacopo, you would really like that he won this. Great guy, lots of fun, and really deserving. One of my favourite riders to race with.


Name dropper.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

lemonlime said:


> Name dropper.


It reminds me when I raced with Lance ;-)


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

lemonlime said:


> Name dropper.


Not even. It's just that I see so many people on here cheering for such out and out douchebags that it's nice to see people cheering on a good dude for a change. Thought people might appreciate knowing that. Guess not.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Sherpa23 said:


> Not even. It's just that I see so many people on here cheering for such out and out douchebags that it's nice to see people cheering on a good dude for a change. Thought people might appreciate knowing that. Guess not.


Here's the rub:

It was a joke. HTH.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Sherpa23 said:


> Not even. It's just that I see so many people on here cheering for such out and out douchebags that it's nice to see people cheering on a good dude for a change. Thought people might appreciate knowing that. Guess not.


oh cmon! you were name dropping bigtime. no way around it!

its okay though. it was worth a laugh.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> no, I know QuickStep pulled one off, and also something like 6 guys in the top 10, at a Wednesday semi-classic one spring not too long ago.


Perhaps you speak of their domination in the 2003 Het Volk? Four riders in the top 5, driving the break away from the field. 

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2003/mar03/hetvolk03/?id=results

1 Johan Museeuw (Bel) Quick Step-Davitamon 5.01.15 (39.83 km/h)
2 Max van Heeswijk (Ned) US Postal presented by Berry Floor 0.14
3 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Davitamon
4 Frank Vandenbroucke (Bel) Quick Step-Davitamon 1.33
5 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick Step-Davitamon
6 Filippo Pozzato (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 2.36


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Perhaps you speak of their domination in the 2003 Het Volk? Four riders in the top 5, driving the break away from the field.
> 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2003/mar03/hetvolk03/?id=results
> 
> ...


wow - good find!

I dunno, that could be it, but I seem to recall it was the post-Museeuw era, Tommeke and his band of hardass Belgians. And I'm pretty sure it was a mid-week race, because I recall the story line being that the team got shut out the previous weekend and were peeved about it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Fleche Wallone 1994:
http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4869


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I want one of those kits. They look cool, and they'd offset my bike colors well.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> wow - good find!
> 
> I dunno, that could be it, but I seem to recall it was the post-Museeuw era, Tommeke and his band of hardass Belgians. And I'm pretty sure it was a mid-week race, because I recall the story line being that the team got shut out the previous weekend and were peeved about it.


Not sure about a mid-week semi-classic, but QSI has done "revenge rides" in several editions of KBK. Check their results from 2006 to 2009. They won back2back2back2back, I'm sure more than once motivated by having been shut out the day before in Het Volk / Het Nieuwsblad, which they last won in 2005 with Nuyens. 

I'm sure they never did a shut-out in a mid-week Ardennes semi-classic. So it must be a cobbled mid-week semi-classic. They haven't won a Gent-Wevelgem since 2004 with Boonen (not a shut-out). 

So perhaps you speak of the 2006 Scheldeprijs when Boonen and De Jongh did a 1-2? They were the only QSI in the top 10 though. All the other QSIs burnt their matches driving the race earlier.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know why, but I just can't stand the second place arm raise.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Not sure about a mid-week semi-classic, but QSI has done "revenge rides" in several editions of KBK. Check their results from 2006 to 2009. They won back2back2back2back, I'm sure more than once motivated by having been shut out the day before in Het Volk / Het Nieuwsblad, which they last won in 2005 with Nuyens.
> 
> I'm sure they never did a shut-out in a mid-week Ardennes semi-classic. So it must be a cobbled mid-week semi-classic. They haven't won a Gent-Wevelgem since 2004 with Boonen (not a shut-out).
> 
> So perhaps you speak of the 2006 Scheldeprijs when Boonen and De Jongh did a 1-2? They were the only QSI in the top 10 though. All the other QSIs burnt their matches driving the race earlier.


yeah memory fails me... maybe it was K-B-K... anyway, it's surprising how often these team wins happen - and I'm not making a doping reference either - it's not uncommon in the amateur racing around here either.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> Fleche Wallone 1994:
> http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4869


I think Dr. Ferrari deserves the credit more than the riders ... just a little bit more.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Not post-Museeuw, but*



weltyed said:


> was the last 1-2-3 domo-farm at 2001 paris-roubaix?


1-2-3 for Mapei with Museeuw. Bartolomi and Tafi.in 1996


----------

